# Renewing your Membership Early



## Elsie16 (Oct 14, 2010)

My membership expires in December, but was wondering if going ahead and renewing now would "push up" my renewal date for next year to October. I wanted to go ahead and get it out of the way so that I don't forget to renew, but don't want to have to renew that much earlier each year if I do so. 

Does anyone know if your renewal date is effected by when you renew, or do you keep your original renewal date even if you renew quite a bit prior to it?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Oct 15, 2010)

No, it will not change your renewal date.  It is based on when you first joined AAPC and remains the same.  I believe you can renew up to 90 days prior to the end of your renewal month.


----------



## Elsie16 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help, Machelle


----------

